# Looking for sz LG. 585/595



## ksfacinelli (Feb 11, 2002)

Ok, Looking to buy a size large 585 or 595....please send me an email if you have one that needs a new home.


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

ksfacinelli said:


> Ok, Looking to buy a size large 585 or 595....please send me an email if you have one that needs a new home.


Mock Orange Bikes has a large 585 I know they would like to sell. Good price too probably.

Tell them Jimm recommended you.


----------



## Beerman (Sep 9, 2005)

I have an '07 Large 585 Origin frame/fork I'm selling. Too many bikes, time to get rid of similar models. It's pristine and I'll include a Look seatpost. Going up on eBay tonight or tomorrow AM.


----------



## ksfacinelli (Feb 11, 2002)

*Thanks everyone....Got a 585 coming*

Got 585 coming but if someone has a 595 would be interested as well sz lg


----------

